# Almost cycling...



## trickletreat (21 Mar 2015)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rrChtt]

DSCF3809 by trickletreat, on Flickr[/URL]




[url=https://flic.kr/p/rFMFNu]

DSCF3777 by trickletreat, on Flickr[/URL]




[url=https://flic.kr/p/rrvZ8E]

DSCF3796 by trickletreat, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2015)

That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2015)

When she gets used to one wheel, is adding another one the next step?

Good on her, by the way!


----------



## trickletreat (21 Mar 2015)

Cheers guys, she is awesome...
She started on a balance bike aged 2 3/4 then an Islabike at 3 1/2, two weeks later...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/75046743@N05/9721124890/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2015)

Yep, awesome pretty much sums it up. Brilliant pics


----------



## T4tomo (21 Mar 2015)

Awesome balance


----------



## young Ed (21 Mar 2015)

nice, i wish i could ride a unicycle. one day i will learn and ride about on the roads just to scare people!
Cheers Ed


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2015)

brilliant


----------



## trickletreat (21 Mar 2015)

Her school run an annual talent show, she held back this year, as next year she wants to unicycle while playing her ukulele. Life is fun with her in our lives!


----------

